# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Europe - Itinerary

## ricksinha

want to travel to the following places during the month of October and have accordingly prepared the following Itinerary. I have a few questions.
9.10.2015 Sofia - Ljubljana Night Train
10.10.2015 Ljubjana - Bled Morning Bus
11.10.2015 Bled Free Day
12.10.2015 Bled -Ljubljana Bus
12.10.2015 Ljubljana Free Day
13.10.2015 Ljubljana-Innsbruck Train
13.10.2015 Innsbruck Free Day
14.10.2015 Innsbruck - Vienna 

15.10.2015 Vienna Free Day
16.10.2015 Vienna - Bratisalva 

17.10.2015 Bratisalva Free Day
18.10.2015 Bratisalva - Budapest 

19.10.2015 Budapest Free Day
20.10.2015 Budapest - Prague 

21.10.2015 Prague Free Day
22.10.2015 Prague Free Day
23.10.2015 Prague - Amsterdam Flight
24.10.2015 Amsterdam Free Day

Should I go to Innsbruck via Ljubljana or via Vienna. Is there a train from Ljubljana to Innsbruck?How do I visit to Tatras Mountains from Bratisalva?Is there trains available from Bratisalva - Budapest and also from Budapest to Prague?
Please feel free to tweak / provide your inputs on the Itinerary

----------


## sonaksvr

There are good Itinerary by you. that really interesting.

----------

